

Ribbon Wants You to Skip Craigslist and Sell Your Stuff on Facebook - kloncks
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/02/ribbon-payments/

======
orangethirty
I think that the anonymity provided by craigslist is something people value.
Having strangers looking into your life after posting a for sale ad doesnt
feel right.

~~~
bdcravens
From the article:

"You’ll only see Ribbon listings from your Facebook friends or the pages you
follow on the social network, which in theory cuts down the number of unwanted
postings"

~~~
mnicole
Which is what Facebook's Marketplace already emails me about; friends' and
friends of friends' listings. Adding it to Pages whose primary intents are not
sales seems like a great way to get unwanted spam.

------
fleitz
Seems pretty pointless, when looking for a couch what is the point of
restricting the market to your family and friends?

When I'm not looking for a couch why would I give a shit that my friends are
selling one?

I don't need a payment gateway to deal with family and friends. Nor do I need
two to four intermediaries taking a combined total of about 35-45% of the
value of the transaction.

I don't even need one for CL, cash works perfect, easy, reliable, trusted, no
middlemen.

On the other hand the digital goods selling looks stellar, if they integrate
some kind of share incentive or other multipliers it would be phenomenal.

eg. Share and get 25% off, or Send another copy to a friend, two for 1 if you
buy with a friend, etc.

------
tgrass
I was just looking at Gumroad this morning - this seems a much better fit for
selling physical (non-digital) products.

------
ErikAugust
Craigslist treats automated posts as spam. That's why they want you to skip it
- what they do is not allowed there.

